# Ayuda con radio de automovil Sony



## Onigiri (May 18, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en estos foros y quisiera ayuda en un problema.

Tengo esta radio sony para auto, y probandola dejo de sonar.

La radio enciende y busca emisoras, pero simplemente no suena y no hay ningun parlante haciendo masa o conectado a tierra aparentemente (tengo todos los cables con aislantes) .

Si me pudieran ayudar a resolver este problemita, me urge pues la radio no es mia.

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 18, 2006)

Actualmente las autoradios no conectan los altavoces a masa, sino cascan

Cada altavoz tiene dos pines a saber + y - (que listo que soy, y cientifico)


Si no suena nada chungo, puedes haberte cargado los amplificador finales (si esos que estan collados al chasis de la radio.


Mira que funcionen bien los altavozes un una pila de 1.5V o 4.5V con un ligero toque, no venga de ahi.
y luego nonectalos a la radio, algun ruido deben hacer


----------



## Onigiri (May 24, 2006)

Gracias por responder!
Actualmente logre hacer que funcionaran los parlantes.

Suena muy bien, pero al mirar el consumo de la radio, ahora pasan 1.30 amperes por la fuente y la radio se calienta mucho.

No sé como podría arreglar eso, al parecer es la parte de amplificación, porque a veces prende y consume normal, pero no hay sonido alguno.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 14, 2006)

Algun regulador ha petado.

Revisa donde se produce el corto mirando los componentes que más se calientan, empieza por la alimentación y sique su camino.

Saludos.


----------

